# Rear End Gears



## smyles (Jun 19, 2006)

Help. I am looking for a link or vender where I can purchase new rear end gears. :confused 

Thanks!!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

smyles said:


> Help. I am looking for a link or vender where I can purchase new rear end gears. :confused
> 
> Thanks!!


In same boat, my bosses brother has a hp shop for corvettes. thats ware I will take mine, looking to put in 3:73. herd you can also put 3:96 in to them. but any way look at corvette sites. same rear end


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here ya go hope this is what you are looking for
http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> here ya go hope this is what you are looking for
> http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html


did you change your gears, If so which ones . and do you know your rps at 60-80 mph thanks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sry my gears are still stock:willy:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> sry my gears are still stock:willy:


thanks. looked at the site you posted, they only said it would'nt change much. no mader what I will still have the shop do it, I've done alot of reduilt motors and so on but never like messing with the rear end .the shiming makes it. plus the shop I will take it to is gm authorized shop, so it won't void the warrante


----------

